# cpt 54324



## seslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

Are you able to bill 15740 & 14040 with 54324 if documentation
supports those codes or are they considered bundled?


----------



## zaidaaquino (Oct 24, 2008)

These codes are billable together.

Zaida, CPC


----------



## seslinger (Oct 24, 2008)

*thank you*

Thank you


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 24, 2008)

I may be assuming that you are coding solely for a Hypospadias repair.

But, if that is the case, you may want review CPT 54332.


Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------

